# sql errors?



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Anyone else keep getting messages like this:

Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'localhost' (10055) in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 48

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 330

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 331
phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

yup


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

You mean:

Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'localhost' (10055) in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 48

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 330

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 331
phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I think this was a DNS Error, as ive changed the DNS order in the TCPIP stack and it has not occured since........

When the dB connection goes, so too does the Internet Browser on the Server (cannot connect to anything, including itself). Being as MySql connects over TCP, it seems that this it the problem.

Here's hoping!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Obviously didnt completely work, but its on the right track.

Ive made some registry changes to prevent Windows 2000 from caching incorrect DNS entries. Should provide a good result.

Grrrrr, roll on new server (being released to us tomorrow)

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

This is REAAALLLYY bugging me....

Anyone? Help?

Jae


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

This sites up and down like a brass's knickers.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

tell me about it.....

its not MySql, its not PHP, its not the BB Software.....its something to do with the OS and reverse lookups. Its so intermittant - the last time this occured was 60 days ago (or so)......been fine all the way through.

The site is being moved shortly to Windows 2003, so that should resolve these issues.

Jae


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Best of luck Jae, thanks for the hard work


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Ive reinstalled MySQL on the server. The new server will be online next week, so bear with me, as I need to migrate and configure the new one in the coming days!!!

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Sorted 

Jae


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Jae said:


> Sorted
> 
> Jae


Nice one Jae


----------

